# warning: do not take robotussin dxm containing cough syrup



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

just warning you..


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

* Drinks all the "robotussin dxm containing cough syrup" bottle *... 'Wipes mouth'... why not? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

> * Drinks all the "robotussin dxm containing cough syrup" bottle *... 'Wipes mouth'... why not? :lol:
> 
> 
> > LOL :lol: You've still got it pal.
> ...


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Darren said:


> * Drinks all the "robotussin dxm containing cough syrup" bottle *... 'Wipes mouth'... why not? :lol:


hahahah, have fun for the next 6 hours! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

"One of many"... the hardest part is knowing when to be serious... I?ll learn.

*Runs up to Greg while he stands on a top of a hill... then does a 1080 barrel roll into him and rolls all the way down the mile long hill with him* :mrgreen: crazy mofo!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

?real?ity? said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > * Drinks all the "robotussin dxm containing cough syrup" bottle *... 'Wipes mouth'... why not? :lol:
> ...


*Does the slowmo robo dance*


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Darren said:


> ?real?ity? said:
> 
> 
> > Darren said:
> ...


hahahah

jump up in the air! you'll fly!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

*Drinks red bull*


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Darren said:


> *Drinks red bull*


darren no wonder you have dp!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

*does a 1080 barrel rooooollllllll* roflol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

oups...


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Considering DXM is a dissociative drug its probably not the best one to take when you have DP/DR.

Mind telling us about the bad experience that triggered this post Reality?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya even low doses of DXM that are used to treat a cough may trigger dp/dr in someone that's sensitive to it. Besides DXM is a shitty cough suppressant anyway i never found it to work at all. Codeine is a much better cough suppressant and it wont trigger dp/dr.


----------



## brujita_linda (Jun 12, 2011)

Yuck, yeah so last night I stupidly quaffed about 75 mL of Nyquil (2 & 1/3 medicine cups) containing Dextromethorphan & doxylamine...so about 75 mg of DXM & 30 mg of doxylamine

Was just very drowsy afterwards, but ended up sleeping for about 14 hours & have had a weird dissociative hangover all day. I haven't had such strong dissociative symptoms in awhile. I can feel it wearing off now, but based on this experience, I think I will be avoiding DXM.


----------

